# How much do your buns cost monthly?



## Yield (Dec 24, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking... =]


I'm trying to convince my dad to add a fourth bun to my bunch, and he's totally against it because my rabbits cost so much!

He "calculated" it (more like estimated and tried to make it seem all technical)... and he came to around 100 dollars per month with all the litter, pellets, and veggies.

How can I lower the price!? He thinks that adding a fourth bunny, even if it was a small one (even though I have my eye on a beautiful New Zealand female...-they say she's mixed with Flemish, but I dunnoooo. XD), that the "100 dollars per month" would increase! Am I just spoiling my buns too much?

Please help me figure this out =]


----------



## GoneToTheBuns (Dec 24, 2010)

Per month:
* $11-15 per bail of hay, this is good quality (racehorse) oaten. Generally speaking it is more expensive if you're urban or suburban and only want a bail at a time. If you know a stable that buys it in, you can ask them to sell you one when they do an order, as they will get good stuff less expensively because they're buying a couple hundred bails at a time.
* $25 for a bag of pellets, because we can't get timothy pellets aside from oxbow imported stuff so it's more expensive than it'd be in the States.
* vaccinations and annual check up, which would average to $6.18 if broken up into monthly savings per rabbit
* seagrass mats - $2.00 ea, maybe 2-3 a month for say $4-6.00

That'd rate out to $65 or so a month.

Other items:
Boxes - free at the stores, I get various sizes and stuff them into each other. Friends collect old phone directories and other things for me as they know my buns love them.

Litter - I have a paper shredder. Newspaper is shredded and replaced daily, and goes to the compost when done. Our local newsagent gives out old unsold ones free.

Veggies/fruits/chewing sticks/wood chunks - homegrown from our herb patch, fruiting trees/vines, rose garden, veggie patches and apple twigs and wood segments from when I prune our trees. All organic, most things sown from seed and we save seed which makes it economical. I traded a number of friends for seeds I didn't have which reduced start up costs even more. The bunnies generate a lot of the compost that fertilizes them as well. On a smaller scale you can still grow heaps of different veg and herbs for buns quite cheaply. Restraunts often give away old styrofoam boxes or you can use pots etc to have small amounts which cost nothing but time. (Not even water here as we're on tank water and depend purely on rainfall.)

Blankies/beds, baby toys etc - they've got heaps, usually bought for less than a dollar each at op shops, salvation army or garage sales.


----------



## memesbunnies (Dec 24, 2010)

My bunnies cost me very little, except for the neuter and toys Just Bunny does not cost very much. I buy a 25 lb bag of pellets at Peavy Mart for less than $20 which lasts forever, a big bag of wood shavings for litter for under $10, also lasts forever. When I get to the farm I steal hay from my horse's round bale and that lasts us a long time. Also take oats from my horse's stash. Of all the pets we have, the bunnies are the least expensive to keep.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 24, 2010)

Cost::

Straw: Free
Hay: $5.00 a bale and that last me a couple of months. 
Pellets: Fiber 3 $14.00 
Bag 50 lbs Barley: $15.00 and I had this for 2 months so far and hardly use alot of it.
Can of oats: $2.00 and this last me for couple months too.


Other items: Everything is free, I give them apple barks, pine cones.

An truly the rabbit's are cheaper then the dog's and I have more rabbit's then dogs.


----------



## Yield (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input...! It's very useful! I'm trying to convince my dad still!

How do you think I can lessen the price of veggies? Any ideas?

I'm wondering if I should get cheaper pellets cause the pellets we get are quite pricey, but I'm afraid they won't have enough nutrition in them...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 25, 2010)

I have 4 bunnies, so the costs are for all of them unless otherwise noted. 

Hay: I buy bales and use about 3-4 pet year. They cost about $7-10, so it is about $2-3 per month for hay. 
Pellets: I buy 2 kinds as I have buns with different needs. Oxbow is $15 for a 10 pound bag and lasts about 10 weeks for 2 of them. MasterFeeds is about $17 for 50 pounds and lasts about 6 months for the other 2. Not quite sure what it works out to a month, probably about $7-8 total. 
Veggies: I spend about $5 per week, so about $20 a month. 
Litter: A 40 pound bag of wood pellets is about $6.50 and that lasts about 4-6 weeks. 
Grand total is about $35-40 a month.

I don't buy a lot of toys or other stuff, they usually get cardboard and other free stuff. If I do buy toys, I might spend $15-20 at one time but that isn't very often.


----------



## Yield (Dec 25, 2010)

Korr_and_Sophie wrote:


> I have 4 bunnies, so the costs are for all of them unless otherwise noted.
> 
> Hay: I buy bales and use about 3-4 pet year. They cost about $7-10, so it is about $2-3 per month for hay.
> Pellets: I buy 2 kinds as I have buns with different needs. Oxbow is $15 for a 10 pound bag and lasts about 10 weeks for 2 of them. MasterFeeds is about $17 for 50 pounds and lasts about 6 months for the other 2. Not quite sure what it works out to a month, probably about $7-8 total.
> ...



How much veggies do you give each bun? And how much pellets? Cause we spend a whole lot more than that on veggies and idunno how =[


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 25, 2010)

For veggies, each week I buy 2 heads of lettuce (some is for me), 3 bunches of cilantro, 3 bunches of parsely and some Bok choy. I give veggies every other day and each plate gets a couple leaves of lettuce, 1/3 of a bunch of parsley, 1/3 of a bunch of parsley and some bok choy. I have a bonded pair, and they are smaller than the singe 2 so get the same together that the others get. 

For pellets, Korr and Amelia each get 1/4 cup per day and they are the ones on Oxbow and are bonded. Lillian and Ginny each get 1/2 cup per day and are one the MasterFeeds.


----------



## Yield (Dec 25, 2010)

Korr_and_Sophie wrote:


> For veggies, each week I buy 2 heads of lettuce (some is for me), 3 bunches of cilantro, 3 bunches of parsely and some Bok choy. I give veggies every other day and each plate gets a couple leaves of lettuce, 1/3 of a bunch of parsley, 1/3 of a bunch of parsley and some bok choy. I have a bonded pair, and they are smaller than the singe 2 so get the same together that the others get.
> 
> For pellets, Korr and Amelia each get 1/4 cup per day and they are the ones on Oxbow and are bonded. Lillian and Ginny each get 1/2 cup per day and are one the MasterFeeds.



Do you think I'm giving too much veggies then? I give my buns around this amount of veggies every night (a serving for my flemish and a serving for my bonded pair)
a stalk of celery
half bok choy
1-2 pieces of endive
1-2 escarole leaves
1-4 romaine lettuce leaves depending on size
a couple sprigs of parsley
a couple sprigs of cilantro

.. i think that's all =P


----------



## Jaded (Dec 25, 2010)

Here are my monthly cost for 15+ rabbits.

*Straw:* Free, I grow my own
*Hay:* $10 a bale, this last me a month
*Pellets:*
Barnyard Pellets $17.50 for 10KG
NRM $20 for 25KG
*Crushed Barley:* $15 for 30KGS this last forever 
*Bag of oats:* $15 last for a few weeks
The Barley and Oats get delivered in bulk a discounted price.

Show entry fees goes by how many/what classes I enter my rabbits in, usually about $20 a show.


----------



## itsazoo (Dec 25, 2010)

hmm I only have 2 rabbits but:

1 bale of hay-$10 lasts 2 months, although I could get bales 3 times the size for $3-5 from local farms, which is what I did when I had a bunch of guinea pigs as well.

litter-I just use the same as for the gerbils, so I buy 4 large bags(each expanding to 9cu ft) for $36(total) and between the 2 rabbits and 97 gerbils, that lasts about 2-3 months. 

my veggie bill is probably threw the roof though, since I feed pellet free, between the 2 of them I go though about 6 cups of veggies a day, times 7 days, thats 42 cups of veggies a week..AKA price per month = I dont wanna know.


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Dec 25, 2010)

That's kinda hard for me to answer because I get deals everyhwere but this is how much it costs me 
I get my hay from a guy in the boonies I got 20 bales of hay for 10 dollars, and that's lasted me about 3 months so far and I'm down to 10 bales right now
For food I get two 50 pounds bag for about 40 bucks at the TSC near my house and that alsts me 3 months, I get the tops of carrots, and bad celery and other stuff from the guy I get the hay from for free, so so my rabbits run up about 10 dollars a month if I did my math right


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 25, 2010)

I buy my pellets in 50 lb. bags for about $15, buy my hay in bales from a local farmer for $4-6, and use pine shavings from TSC as bedding which are like $5/bale. This would probably last one individual rabbit several months.

If you are wanting to cut costs and add more rabbits, I'd suggest looking into a high quality pellet diet and maybe cutting back to veggies as a treat here and there, which will cut costs greatly. Although pellets were once used as a growth formula, they make them for bunnies of all types now, even pets. If you're wanting to stay on a veggie diet, it will be difficult to cut costs unless you're able to grow your own possibly.


----------



## Snowballbun (Dec 25, 2010)

As for veggies, you can go to a produce store and ask them for the trimmings, just the pieces they cut off the lettuce or off carrot tops. I did this once,(they told me to call ahead cuz they did it really early in the morning) and they gave me like 4 boxes for free...way too much for one bunny lol. They would have ended up throwing it away anyways. It was romaine lettuce which was in very good condition. I should've found somewhere to donate the rest. I did give some to my friend's bunny and still had a ton left. But if I had several bunnies, I would probably do that more often.


----------



## Yield (Dec 25, 2010)

Snowballbun wrote:


> As for veggies, you can go to a produce store and ask them for the trimmings, just the pieces they cut off the lettuce or off carrot tops. I did this once,(they told me to call ahead cuz they did it really early in the morning) and they gave me like 4 boxes for free...way too much for one bunny lol. They would have ended up throwing it away anyways. It was romaine lettuce which was in very good condition. I should've found somewhere to donate the rest. I did give some to my friend's bunny and still had a ton left. But if I had several bunnies, I would probably do that more often.



I can't do the trimmings. D= I'm very picky at what I'll give my rabbits. If I won't eat it, my rabbits can't have it. =P

I just realized on my containers that I put the veggies in before I put it in the buns' cages, that it says how many cups fit in it. The bonded pair get around 5 cups of veggies, and the flemish gets around 4 cups of veggies.


----------



## Snowballbun (Dec 26, 2010)

I could not see anything wrong with the lettuce I was given, so I would have eaten it as well. It was just a suggestion since you are concerned about the cost.


----------



## Yield (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowballbun wrote:


> I could not see anything wrong with the lettuce I was given, so I would have eaten it as well. It was just a suggestion since you are concerned about the cost.



You sound offended =/
I'm sorry if I did offend you- I didn't mean that like you're not giving your buns good lettuce or something. My parents said that I would probably not be pleased personally with the trimmings here, and I guess it came off a bit harsh.


----------



## Snowballbun (Dec 26, 2010)

I was a little offended, but no hard feelings. I know we all want the best for our buns.


----------



## degrassi (Dec 26, 2010)

Getting trimmings from the grocery store is a great way to save on veggies. Most times the quality is good as its only the outside leaves they clean off to make it look pretty, or pieces of lettuce or celery that were cracked or broken or stems that were cut off. Things that dont' look "pretty" enough for people to wwant to buy but are perfectly fine to eat. Its not a box of mouldy, rotten food as its usually fresh from that day. 

Or check if there is produce stores(only sells veggies/fruits), instead of just a grocery stores. Where I live we have a produce store that sells fruits/veggies WAY cheaper then buying them at the grocery store. Here its called H&W Produce. 

I don't spend very much on my rabbit each month. I buy a 20lb bag of food for around 20$ and that last about 3 months. I use wood pellets for litter and its about 6$ for a 40lbs bag that lasts a few months. Hay is about 8$/month as I buy it from the petstore. It would be much cheaper if i bought a bail of hay but since I only have 1 bun I don't mind the store stuff. I also dont' feed veggies except for treats. 

So each month its probably<10$


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't economize much, so what I spend is probably more than absolutely necessary. I know I could cut back a lot!

I have 5 rabbits. I spend around $20/week on veggies. I order American Pet Diner Timothy for a little over $80 for 50 pounds. This will last me around 3 months. I get 45 pounds of Kleenmama's hay at a time. I think this costs me around $55. This will last 5-6 months.

That is just the basics. I also buy treats and toys.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have two buns.

Veggies monthly= approx Â£25
For a month I usually buy perhaps 2 bags of carrots, a few individual parsnips and perhaps a few tomatoes, maybe 2 or 3 bags of different lettuces etc. like one romaine, one spinach, one kale, then usually some herbs which I differ over the months. A bag of celery also, a swede, 2 cucumbers, a pak choy or two, and then a bag of apples and a bunch of bananas etc. It really adds up! They do adore it though. Perhaps I would alternate the pak choys for a large broccoli between the months etc. and add in some different fruit to try. I try and give them 5 different veggies a day.

Pellets monthly= approx Â£10 because I buy in bulk and they don't live soley off pellets
Hay monthly= well I get a huge bale of hay which lasts me months and months and months for Â£4 from a farm so basically nothing
Vet bills monthly= Â£15 a month for Benji's teeth trimmings (continuing over approx 6month period perhaps more to realign teeth. If doesn't work will have to consider removing teeth which will cost a loootttttt more ). Then 3 times a year each Â£20 vaccination.

So in total excluding the Â£120 a year for vaccinations, Â£35 a month on food and Â£50 including vets bills atm.

My buns are wayyyyyyy more expensive than dogs- probably more than all 10 of my dogs put together lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really rabbits are such an expensive pet but boy are they worth it! 

Jen


----------



## Yield (Dec 26, 2010)

@Snowballbun: Oh good, I would hate to be on bad terms with you, you seem like a great person =]

@Patti: That doesn't seem so bad! Hmm...

@Jen: Wow you have such spoiled buns! XD I'm beginning to wonder if I'm gunna be able to afford to have more than just rabbits when I get out of my house!! XD


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Dec 27, 2010)

4 50 pound bags of Country Acres at 13.99 = $56
1 60 pound bale of Orchard Grass at 12.99 = $13
4 40 pound bags of Bedding at 5.00 = $20
1 show a month at 60.00 = $60

for a total of about $150 a month, not including the gas for the truck to get to the shows. XD That gas is usually between $50 and 150, depending on where the show is.

Plus whatever cage supplies, toys, treats, medication, feed additives I buy per month. 
Note this is for... 20 holes, and approximately 40 rabbits.

I suggest you go out and purchase a 50 pound bag of feed, and see if your feedstore would give you deals on smaller amounts of hay. Last time I was there they have me 1/4 of an alfalfa bale for free, because it had broken off or something. Sweet deal! (I couldn't even use all of it, because only four rabbits I have are allowed alfalfa for weight reasons.)


----------



## Yield (Dec 27, 2010)

Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote:


> 4 50 pound bags of Country Acres at 13.99 = $56
> 1 60 pound bale of Orchard Grass at 12.99 = $13
> 4 40 pound bags of Bedding at 5.00 = $20
> 1 show a month at 60.00 = $60
> ...



[align=center]The pellets I buy don't come in a 50 lb bag... =[ I'm thinking of switching pellets because one 20lb bag of the pellets I feed now equals the price of a 50lb bag of other pellets..

I don't even know where we get our hay- my mom goes out and buys it if we're running low. I think she gets it from a feed store. But it's already packaged?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 27, 2010)

Yield- How many bunnies do you have? If you prefer a smaller bag, I think Purina green bag is sold in like 25 lb. bags or something. You had said on the other post you might switch to Purina, so that might be a good option. If you go through it fast though or course, any 50 lber would work!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 27, 2010)

i have about the same weight total as you do in rabbits. one flemish, one med rabbit, one dwarf. 

a 50# costs 14$ (more like 7 after my discount)--lasts about 3-4 months

bale of hay is 7$ and i get flakes for free from friends-lasts a month hit or miss

i dont do veggies, gives one bun sludge, just never started wit the rest

toys ar mostly homemade and free

equine pine whatever pellets are 14$ a month

so total about 20-25$ a month.

i grow grass for them to eat in a short tub so its safe and free, thats their forage


----------



## elrohwen (Dec 28, 2010)

It's hard to estimate because I buy in bulk and then don't need to buy hay or litter for a long time.

I do spend at least $50 a month on veggies for two bunnies, so for four I can imagine spending $100. I buy about 5 heads of lettuce and 4 bunches of parsley on a good week when the heads are large - in the winter I buy more like 6-8 heads of lettuce (and they don't get any cheaper for being smaller). The veggies are by far the majority of my cost, but I feel that it's the best diet and I can afford to provide it, so I'm ok with it. It does, however, limit my desire to get more rabbits. I would rather have less and give them large amounts of veggies though.

I buy about 6 bags of wood stove pellets per year which is only $35. I get a 50lb box of Oxbow hay which is $65, but so far it's lasted 6 months. I hope to buy by the bale once I have somewhere to store it and that will be significantly cheaper. For now, the 50lb box is so convenient and the quality is so good that I'm willing to pay a bit extra. Pellets are $15 every couple months.

So in total, I guess I spend $70 per month. I don't think $100 is unreasonable for 3-4 bunnies, especially if one is very large (mine are only 4 and 5.5lbs)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 28, 2010)

At the moment, I'm spending maybe $30 on feed, & bedding every 8 to 12 weeks? 

I dunno...I need to keep more accurate records. 
I only have 6 rabbits right now, though, so the costs do go up when I have litters, have to buy medical supplies, or go to shows. The rabbits are pretty good about paying for themselves though (rehoming fees go right back into the rabbit fund). 

I buy: 
1 50lb bag of Purina Rabbit Chow - $15 (I think?) 
2 50lb bales of hay; $5 each- $10 (I buy locally...soo much cheaper, and just as good quality of hay. ) 
2 bags of pine pellets (maybe 25 lbs?); $5 each - $10
1 bag of shavings (maybe 50 lbs?); $13-ish

So...$48 about bimonthly. 
Show fees usually range between $7 and $25+, not to add in the gas fees (which doesn't come from the rabbit fund...however when I start getting gas fees for delivering rabbits, a portion of these funds will go toward gas for shows, especially since I'm broadening my areas of shows from just WA, to more OR shows, and adding NV, CA and ID to the list. ) 

Additional things such as cages, medical supplies, veggies, etc. can run from $0 monthly to $100+.  

Emily


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jan 1, 2011)

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> At the moment, I'm spending maybe $30 on feed, & bedding every 8 to 12 weeks?
> 
> I dunno...I need to keep more accurate records.
> I only have 6 rabbits right now, though, so the costs do go up when I have litters, have to buy medical supplies, or go to shows. The rabbits are pretty good about paying for themselves though (rehoming fees go right back into the rabbit fund).
> ...


And when I have my license in two months you, amanda and I should all be awesome carpool buddies and take the super efficient car I will end up driving until I deserve my Jeep back, lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 1, 2011)

I find ways of saving money when it comes to veggies. One being I buy bagged salad for us. I buy the biggest bag and they get the rest. I buy huge bunches of collard greens, dandelion greens, they tend to be cheap.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow....I'm spending a fortune on my buns!!! I'm paying $30-40 wk,,,just on hay & grassfrom the pet store. Thats why I need to buy bales or bulk. Crazy!! I'm glad I read this!!! I need to buy bigger bag ofpellets too.


----------



## michellexgix (Jan 1, 2011)

I dont know but This year Im going to try and count how much I spend starting today.. 
I dont really know as I used to just have one rabbit and I now got two more within the last two months (oI got one just before xmas day)

I do my rabbit vegetable shopping with ,my guinea pig veggie shopping - dont got a clue about how often I buy their food or their hay, I just buy it when ever I need it. But will keep track this year..


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Jan 1, 2011)

I spend about $12 for kaytee natural pellets. I mean it's in a box with a bag inside so it must be good. I buy the small bag of hay with mint, orange flower stuff, and the plain from petco about $10 each. Yogurt treats and dried papaya are $10 all together. Then the toys depend on how much money I have on me while I am at the pet store. 

So 30-40 a month in rabbit food. The money you have left over just as well be set aside for vet bills. Keep at least $400+ set aside for the vet.


----------



## tyebran (Jan 4, 2011)

Goodness; $100/month??? I buy my timothy hay by the bale ($3) and it lasts my 4 Lionheads a little over a month. Next, I buy their pellets at the feed store (cost is $14 for 60 lbs) which lasts about 3 months. As far as veggies/fruits; I grow as much as possible and in the winter I have the grocer (and friends)keep all their older produce (which is very cheap and sometimes free). On an average, my buns cost me about $20/month in the winter and $8/month in the summer. Of course, this doesn't include papaya tablets (mine won't eat it fresh, nor do they like pineapple) or black sunflower seeds when show time is near.

I'm in the process of getting 2 flemish giant babies, so my cost will definately increase.

Good luck


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jan 6, 2011)

5 50lb bags of feed (month worth) $100.00
Four bales of hay (lasts about five months) $20.00
Carrots, kale, etc $20.00

Usually in a year I spend $1,000 on my rabbits. Including shows as well! Though I have big rabbits (26 give or take) so they eat more, but that's pretty much my costs!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 6, 2011)

*tyebran wrote: *


> Goodness; $100/month??? I buy my timothy hay by the bale ($3) and it lasts my 4 Lionheads a little over a month. Next, I buy their pellets at the feed store (cost is $14 for 60 lbs) which lasts about 3 months. As far as veggies/fruits; I grow as much as possible and in the winter I have the grocer (and friends)keep all their older produce (which is very cheap and sometimes free). On an average, my buns cost me about $20/month in the winter and $8/month in the summer. Of course, this doesn't include papaya tablets (mine won't eat it fresh, nor do they like pineapple) or black sunflower seeds when show time is near.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting 2 flemish giant babies, so my cost will definately increase.
> 
> Good luck



What pellets do you get at the feed store?

I'm just curious because I would like to find a cheaper pellet but can't seem to find the quality around here.


----------



## MsBunBun (Jan 12, 2011)

I usually get mini hay bales for my bun... that adds up to
$10-15 a month

The pellets I get for him: 
$12 per two months (I buy him a 5 lb. bag, I feed him much more hay and greens than pellets believe me)

Parsley and green pepper for him (its winter here, I cant grow much here for him at the moment) :
$5-7 a month

Carefresh bedding:
$14 every 2-3 months (I got the biggest one, and I dont use THAT much. Trust me.. and it goes a long way for me)

Im going to take him to the vet very soon to get him checked out and fixed so thats about another...hundred something dollars too.. haha.


----------



## Dulmit (Jan 14, 2011)

2 Bunnies a Flemmy and a Holland Lop.

Hay (Bales $15 = 65lbs) $3 per month
Pellets $10-15 per month
Litter Pellets (stove pellets) $3 per month 
Veggies (My Extras) $0
Toys (They like cement tubes) $2 per month
Total = $23 Plus Vet and Spoiling


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 14, 2011)

The amount some of you pay is making me choke lol. 


I've nearly 20 rabbits. Most are Harlequins - LARGE... Fuzzy lops, small, and 2 English Lops GIANT.

- $30.00 - 150 pounds of feed
- I've still got some of one bale of straw left, it was free because the guy who gave it to me, I drove his truck to pick up his tractor. And so he gave me a bale of straw.....otherwise 2 dollars.

- $5.00 - veggies. I feed as treats not as food.
- $5.00 - 50 pounds of saw dust. I don't use it often, just to clean the snake cage out, and now that I have a litter in the house. I bought it back in July and still have a ton left.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

Well Ihave just1 rabbit, a dwarf, and he's a pretty easy keeper. 

*Shavings*: Guardian Horse Bedding $6 (last for 1-2 months)

*Feed*: Mannapro pellets from Walmart $5 (lasts for about 1-3 months)

*Hay*: $6 average for a 28 oz bag (lasts for about 2-3 weeks maybe)

As for veggies, I primarily save those just for treats every once in awhile.


----------



## Kitty88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Let's see. I live in the Bronx where everything is 1341234134x more expensive, I'm sure my monthly costs are gonna give me a heart attack in a second. 

Oxbow Timothy Pellets 10 lb bag, usually around $19 depending on shipping and it lasts 3 months.

Carefresh Natural Bedding, (my neighbors have a flock of chickens, so they make the two hour drive up to our nearest TSC) spent $40 on two huge packages 2 months ago and just barely started my second package.

Vet Bills, $75 a month. I was still paying off his neuter back when he got gas and went into stasis, and the bill just multiplied. 

Greens, about $9 a week. Escarole went up $2 a pound last week, so thats making it more expensive than usual. Kashi gets huge salads though, usually 3 or 4 pieces of Romaine, 3 or 4 pieces of Escarole, a handful of Chicory, 7 or 8 pieces of Parsley, and a handful of Dill. Sometimes I get a bunch of carrots and give him the tops and a little chunk of carrot as a treat. I also buy enough salad to feed 16 to 20 rabbits at the shelter every week as well.

I also probably spend at least $10 a month on toys/treats for him, as well.

All together, I spend over $100 a month on Kashi's cute little tush.


----------



## butsy (Jan 23, 2011)

i have one bunny and it costs me around 75$ a month, but i spend at least 30$ on toys per month also, shes a spoiled bun!


----------



## Alek (Jan 26, 2011)

Yield wrote:


> Thank you everyone for your input...! It's very useful! I'm trying to convince my dad still!
> 
> How do you think I can lessen the price of veggies? Any ideas?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get cheaper pellets cause the pellets we get are quite pricey, but I'm afraid they won't have enough nutrition in them...




We use to go to local grocery stores and if you ask the manager for vegetables they are going to get rid of for your pets they should give you some. They would give us vegetables that while not edible for people where fresh enough for pets. We had our rabbits and several reptiles and all our vegetables came to us from the store for free. We often had surplus.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 26, 2011)

*AndersonsRabbits wrote: *


> The amount some of you pay is making me choke lol.
> 
> 
> I've nearly 20 rabbits. Most are Harlequins - LARGE... Fuzzy lops, small, and 2 English Lops GIANT.
> ...


hahaha wow you would probably throw up when i tell you i was once paying $25 for a kilo of pellets and $30 for a pound of hay?


----------

